# NJ Buck I want to share w/ you guys...



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Let me preface this by saying this is the biggest NJ buck I have ever seen harvested... Our state typical record is somewhere around what this buck grossed, a 12pt that I have no idea how it scored what it did but apparently it did, but is nowhere near the buck this is. This was harvested the other night and of course, there is major crap surrounding the kill.... Who knows if it was harvested legally or not. All I know is this is the biggest buck I have ever personally seen w/ my eyes out of NJ as far as a typical, nah, biggest period for that matter... But anyway, this woman did not shoot it, just a member of our local forum that was lucky enough to grab a pic w/ it. Unofficial gross is dum dum dum.... Throw em out there boys! I know how fun it is to guess!

Edit: I guess to make it fair I should give some details that can't totally be seen in the photo. Right side is a typical 12, left side is a typical 10 w/ a 4 inch drop tine you can barely see the tip of off her pinky..


----------



## tikkat3 (Jun 27, 2006)

188 gross


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

that would make your heart skip a beat


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Lookin good nice blaze orange nails.

Let see now the buck is about 173 I think.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, not much interest in this... Oh well. For those of you that guessed, not bad. Unofficial gross was 179.


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

She's got some crazy nails haha. Thats also a big deer.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Yeah, I have a 172 on the wall and that is a lot like it is how I came so close. But awesome and many congrats to the killer of the monster buck. :sniper:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

nice deer and nails


----------



## nosib (Dec 4, 2008)

she only needs orange nails for her orange for hunting. instead of a blaze orange hat she has the blaze orange nails lol and very nice deer


----------

